# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - My PS Partner 2012 BluRay 720p AC3 x264-CHD

## tungbkhd

Bộ phim “My PS Partner” của đạo diễn Byun Sung Hyun là một bộ phim **** của hai diễn viên chính Ji Sung và Kim Ah Joong. Trong phim họ gặp được nhau là do gọi nhầm số điện thoại, là một bộ phim hài hước, lãng mạn cùng những cảnh yêu đương mặn nồng diễn ra khá táo bạo. Đặc biệt, trong phim Ji Sung sẽ có cảnh giường chiếu với hai người đẹp Shin So Yool và Kim Ah Joong nên anh sẽ có nhiều cảnh quay táo bạo, khoe hình thể. Trong loạt ảnh đoàn phim mới công bố, khán giả vô cùng ấn tượng với cơ bụng sáu múi và thể hình săn chắc của Ji Sung. Còn Kim Ah Joong xuất hiện trong chiếc áo sơ mi mỏng manh, thu hút bởi vẻ quyến rũ và gợi cảm. Không những thế 2 người còn có cảnh thân mật và hài hước, sẽ mang lại những cảm xúc và tiếng cười cho khán giả... 

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​  
​  *Link Download*​  
FS - My PS Partner 2012 BluRay 720p AC3 x264-CHD
FS - My PS Partner 2012 BluRay 720p AC3 x264-CHD Sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * FS - My PS Partner 2012 BluRay 720p AC3 x264-CHD*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

